# 2010 Tarmac Pro SL



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this; 2010 Tarmac Pro SL

I think the white '09 (SRAM) paint scheme was much nicer, as well as the parts spec. 

Specs...
FRAME Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing 
FORK Tarmac full FACT carbon monocoque, OS race for 1.5" bearing 
Head Set Aheadset Stainless Race Steel Balls w/ top cap w/ 20mm of spacers 
STEM Specialized Pro-Set, 3D forged 7050 aluminium, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp 
HANDLEBARS S-Works SL Ergo Carbon 
Tape / Grips Specialized Pro D2 
FRONT BRAKE Shimano Ultegra 
REAR BRAKE Shimano Ultegra 
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano Dura-Ace STI, flight deck compatible 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Dura-Ace 
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Dura-Ace STI, flight deck compatible 
CASSETTE Shimano Ultegra, 10-speed, 11-28t 
CHAIN Shimano Ultegra 
Crank Set Shimano Hollowtech II 
Chainwheels 53 x 39T 
BOTTOM BRACKET BB cups 
PEDALS Silver cage/black body, w/ black toe clips and strap 
Front Wheel Mavic Kysrium Elite 
Rear Wheel Mavic Kysrium Elite 
FRONT TYRE SW Mondo 700x23c, Kevlar bead, 127TPI , w/ Flak Jacket protection 
REAR TYRE SW Mondo 700x23c, Kevlar bead, 127TPI , w/ Flak Jacket protection 
INNER TUBES Standard presta valve 
SADDLE Body Geometry Toupe w/ hollow Ti rails 
SEAT POST Specialized FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, 27.2mm 
Seat Post Clamp / Binder Alloy, 32.6mm clamp 
NOTES Carbon chain stay protector, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual

http://www.dalescycles.com/2010_Spe...2-fslash-54-fslash-56-fslash-58-fslash-61.htm


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree the paint scheme on the 09 is better. Though they usually offer more than one color scheme, hopefully the others on the '10 are better. Kind of surprised they offer Kysrium Elites on a bike at that price point. Hopefully that is just a mistake. The wheels dont look like Elites in the pic. The spec. doesnt really specify but it looks like a dura ace crank. If so that is a nice upgrade over the Specy cranks. Never really been a fan of those, though I havent tried one. Looking forward to seeing the full line or Tarmacs and Roubaixs come up on the website though. Maybe Ill talk myself into getting one.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a chance to look at the full catalog of 2010 bikes and equipment (except apparel) and there are some nice bikes as well as some new equipment. I was told by 2 Specialized dealers that the prices went down a couple of hundred this year due to recession. Here is the new stuff that I noticed:
-New white Toupe Team saddle without that plastic front piece
-Carbon Toupe is around $300
-New team pro stem
-New classic shape carbon handlebar that is around 180 grams
-S-works triple density fake leather bar tape that is washable and suppose to be soft
-A couple of different Roval wheels

I am not a big fan of all white or all black bikes, so I kinda like the 2010 color scheme more.
I just got a smoking deal on 2009 SL2 Saxo color frame


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

daniyarm said:


> I got a chance to look at the full catalog of 2010 bikes and equipment (except apparel) and there are some nice bikes as well as some new equipment.
> 
> How many SL3 models were in that catalog? I assume a D/A model, a Di2 model and a Red model (with 202's according to bikeradar). Do you remeber anything else about the specs, color schemes, etc?


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't remember much about SL3, I was too excited about my brand new SL2 frame that came in. I was mostly looking at accessories and stuff. But I am going back tomorrow so I will check, maybe take some pictures of the pages if I can.


----------



## Plasticman (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in the market to get a Tarmac frame and really wanted to see what the 2010 Tarmac pro looked like. I still kinda like the 2009 color scheme as well. The new colors are not bad, ut I just like the look of the 2009 colors. Especially with the SL logo on the fork.

Will there only be one color for the 2010 Tarmac pro? Hope out can check out the catalog and let us know. 

That Saxo SL2 frame that you got is one sweet ride!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Plasticman said:


> I'm in the market to get a Tarmac frame and really wanted to see what the 2010 Tarmac pro looked like. I still kinda like the 2009 color scheme as well.  The new colors are not bad, ut I just like the look of the 2009 colors. Especially with the SL logo on the fork.
> 
> Will there only be one color for the 2010 Tarmac pro? Hope out can check out the catalog and let us know.
> 
> That Saxo SL2 frame that you got is one sweet ride!


I haven't seen pics of the frameset, but there are two color options for the conmplete bike... mostly carbon (raw, I think) and the red/white/black above. Price will be $1700 for frame, fork, and seatpost.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm disappointed the 2010 Pro does not come with the BB30 crank. Guess that's where a big chunk of the price reduction comes from...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> I'm disappointed the 2010 Pro does not come with the BB30 crank. Guess that's where a big chunk of the price reduction comes from...


I wouldn't rule that out just yet. I think we're getting some contradictory info thus far. Until the bikes are available and the specs known, it's just a guess.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I wouldn't rule that out just yet. I think we're getting some contradictory info thus far. Until the bikes are available and the specs known, it's just a guess.


The dalescycles.com link looks pretty authoritative though. They must have got all that info from Specialized UK and published it early. Of course the USA models could differ. I wonder if Specialized have switched to Shimano cranksets for Shimano equipped bikes, perhaps because of niggling compatibility issues with the BB30 cranks? Or maybe the feedback is that customers want complete group sets. I imagine that there will be an SRAM offering too, and probably that will have BB30.

I do wonder whether/when the SL2 frame will trickle down. It might be a mid-year update I suppose?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The PRo SL with Red still comes with BB30. Only the Dura Ace equipped bike and frameset come with standard bb's.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

pdainsworth - thanks for all of the info, extremely helpful

Sounds like the Pro SL Red is moving to the top of my list. 

Of course, if the SL3 frame/module prices are attractive, I may go that route and live with my current components. I know, wishful thinking...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> *The dalescycles.com link looks pretty authoritative though. *They must have got all that info from Specialized UK and published it early. Of course the USA models could differ. I wonder if Specialized have switched to Shimano cranksets for Shimano equipped bikes, perhaps because of niggling compatibility issues with the BB30 cranks? Or maybe the feedback is that customers want complete group sets. I imagine that there will be an SRAM offering too, and probably that will have BB30.
> 
> I do wonder whether/when the SL2 frame will trickle down. It might be a mid-year update I suppose?


I agree, but it contradicts what bikerumor.com published (unless I've misunderstood somewhere along the way).


RE: crankset offerings. As much as I like (and highly regard) most Specialized products, I wouldn't consider their cranksets. They've had numerous problems with them and have been trying to get it right long enough that I just don't trust them. Beyond that, IME Shimano cranksets are bullet proof (my 19 yr old steel bike still has the OEM DA cranks), so why fight success.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I agree, but it contradicts what bikerumor.com published (unless I've misunderstood somewhere along the way).


Understood. The article on cyclingnews has a bit more information and I'd guess that the information came from the same source as the bikeradar article:

"In the Tarmac range, much of the high-tech features from 2009 models will trickle their way down through the family for 2010. The current Tarmac SL2 features will now roll over into the Pro and Expert frames, this year's Expert becomes next year's Comp, and the revised Elite will gain the more elaborate shaping of more upscale Tarmacs."​
Note that it says "features" rather than anything specific, and that seems like a pretty careful use of terminology. So perhaps both are right. - the current SL2 11r frame doesn't itself trickle down, but "features" from it do. So maybe the 2010 Pro SL is a better, lighter FACT IS 10r frame. I'd think that there would have to be some cost savings to get the SL2 frame down to the Pro SL price level. I also note that there is no mention of a 12r carbon level in the SL3 articles. My reading is that the 2010 frames are continuing incremental improvements over 2009 but no major changes in manufacturing technique, carbon or lay-up.


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone have specs, pricing, and colors for the Pro SL with SRAM Red?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

trobriand said:


> Does anyone have specs, pricing, and colors for the Pro SL with SRAM Red?


It's the same spec as last year (Red rear derailleur and shifters, Force brakes and front derailleur, Speshy carbon crankset, spec stem and carbon bars) with the only major change being a bit of a downgrade in the wheels (Ksyrium Elite instead of SLs). The price has dropped from $4500 to $4000.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

pdainsworth said:


> It's the same spec as last year (Red rear derailleur and shifters, Force brakes and front derailleur, Speshy carbon crankset, spec stem and carbon bars) with the only major change being a bit of a downgrade in the wheels (Ksyrium Elite instead of SLs). The price has dropped from $4500 to $4000.


That's a $1,000 price drop then, the Pro SL SRAM retailed for $5,000.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39243&eid=115


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

tonytourist said:


> That's a $1,000 price drop then, the Pro SL SRAM retailed for $5,000.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39243&eid=115


That is the highest price a dealer is supposed to sell it for. Very few dealers actually sell the high end stuff at max price. Most sell at the minimum floor price, which was $4500. Technically, the 2010 bike has a MSRP of $4500 and a minimum floor price of $4000. Sorry about any confusion.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I also note that there is no mention of a 12r carbon level in the SL3 articles. My reading is that the 2010 frames are continuing incremental improvements over 2009 but no major changes in manufacturing technique, carbon or lay-up.[/QUOTE]

From what I've seen, that is correct. The SL3 is still 11r, but has the splines in the head tube and other changes to make it lighter and stiffer.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

WE SPOKE AND THEY LISTENED!! That's a drastic reduction in the number of Specialized logos compared to the last couple years


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> WE SPOKE AND THEY LISTENED!! That's a drastic reduction in the number of Specialized logos compared to the last couple years


Now that you mention it, you're right! I really like it! Very clean looking! And I like the new color scheme as well!


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

http://carolinabicyclecompany.com/news/2009/07/specialized-2010-road-line/

"In the Tarmac line the S-Works SL3 (FACT 11r IS construction, carbon bb shell, 1.5 lower headset) is now the top of the line and is offered in a number of configurations – Di2, Red, DA 7900 and as a frameset and a module. The Tarmac SL frame (FACT 10r carbon IS construction, 1.5 lower headset) has trickled down into the Tarmac Pro which comes with either Red/Force or DA 7900/Ultegra, and Expert which is spec’ed with Ultegra. The Comp (FACT 8r carbon monocoque) is offered with Rival or Ultegra and the Elite comes with 105."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shane_Ash said:


> http://carolinabicyclecompany.com/news/2009/07/specialized-2010-road-line/
> 
> "In the Tarmac line the S-Works SL3 (FACT 11r IS construction, carbon bb shell, 1.5 lower headset) is now the top of the line and is offered in a number of configurations – Di2, Red, DA 7900 and as a frameset and a module. *The Tarmac SL frame (FACT 10r carbon IS construction, 1.5 lower headset) has trickled down into the Tarmac Pro *which comes with either Red/Force or DA 7900/Ultegra, and Expert which is spec’ed with Ultegra. The Comp (FACT 8r carbon monocoque) is offered with Rival or Ultegra and the Elite comes with 105."


I'm confused by the bolded statement, because there is no Tarmac SL and if they mean the SL2, it was spec'd with 11r carbon, not 10r.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I'm confused by the bolded statement, because there is no Tarmac SL and if they mean the SL2, it was spec'd with 11r carbon, not 10r.


Perhaps what they are referring to is trickle down from the 2008 Tarmac S-Works frame to the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frame ... which would be fairly misleading in my opinion. I suppose it is new that the 2010 Tarmac Expert now has the same frame as the 2010 Tarmac Pro. Reading between the lines I think they are both the same as the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frame (other than color and graphics).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> Perhaps what they are referring to is trickle down from the 2008 Tarmac S-Works frame to the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frame ... which would be fairly misleading in my opinion. I suppose it is new that the 2010 Tarmac Expert now has the same frame as the 2010 Tarmac Pro. *Reading between the lines I think they are both the same as the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frame (other than color and graphics*).


I suspect you're right. And considering pdainsworth posted the 2010 Pro SL price _drop_ to $1,700 MSRP, that would make sense.

Beyond that, *IF* the 2010 Pro SL was in fact the same as the '09 SL2 and sold for $1,700, I know what my next frameset would be!


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> Beyond that, *IF* the 2010 Pro SL was in fact the same as the '09 SL2 and sold for $1,700, I know what my next frameset would be!


Exactly! 

I just hope the rumors of the black/raw carbon Pro SL are in fact truth... not a fan of the current white/red/black 2010. I much prefer the white 09.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shane_Ash said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I just hope the rumors of the black/raw carbon Pro SL are in fact truth... not a fan of the current white/red/black 2010. I much prefer the white 09.


I actually like both color schemes, so that would be a tough choice for me. I'm just glad that there are a 'limited' number of _*Specialized*_ decals on the 2010's. I noticed that before I focused on the colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## perfectpint (Apr 20, 2008)

Shane_Ash said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I just hope the rumors of the black/raw carbon Pro SL are in fact truth... not a fan of the current white/red/black 2010. I much prefer the white 09.


there is a black/raw carbon Pro SL, and its damn good looking. Its actually called "carbon" in the Specy catalog.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello all, new to the forum. I just ordered the 2010 Pro SL and I was told it should be in the store by 8/14. I went with the white. I looked at 2010 Ruby in the new carbon finish to get an idea how it looks. Although it looks good it didn't say wow to me so I went with the white.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

cazual said:


> Hello all, new to the forum. I just ordered the 2010 Pro SL and I was told it should be in the store by 8/14. I went with the white. I looked at 2010 Ruby in the new carbon finish to get an idea how it looks. Although it looks good it didn't say wow to me so I went with the white.



What was the price for the bike, and what components did you get?


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

penn_rider said:


> What was the price for the bike, and what components did you get?


Price was 3999.00
Got the Sram components.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

Picking up my 2010 Pro SL Red today. Let me know if anyone wants pics.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cazual said:


> Picking up my 2010 Pro SL Red today. Let me know if anyone wants pics.


No, pls... NO pics.

Of course we want pics!! They're eye candy!! 

And congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

yes, waiting for your bike pics. and congrats!


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

Still no pics???


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

*After a 28 mile ride this morning.*

Here you go guys.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

One more pic.


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome, the white looks nice. How are you enjoying it so far? 

Do you have a weight?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the 2010 Sram Pro SL uses the new 2010 Force components or the older Force parts?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> Does anyone know if the 2010 Sram Pro SL uses the new 2010 Force components or the older Force parts?


Looks like it is red. If any of the supporting parts are force I am sure it would be 2010. 2010 force is already in shops and kitted to bikes. I have full 2010 force on mine that was built on an 09 roubaix pro.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

The Brakes and FD are FORCE as per Specialized catalog, im hoping there 2010 Force group since the darker metal is alot nicer and the weight savings to boot is def nice


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

I do not have a weight yet. I am pretty sure the force parts are 2010.

Love the ride. Have 60 miles so for since Saturday. Now just need to work on my speed average. lol


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

cazual said:


> I do not have a weight yet. I am pretty sure the force parts are 2010.
> 
> Love the ride. Have 60 miles so for since Saturday. Now just need to work on my speed average. lol


Just examined the Force parts. So I am changing "pretty sure" to "they are" the 2010 Force parts.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

cazual said:


> Just examined the Force parts. So I am changing "pretty sure" to "they are" the 2010 Force parts.


 Ok guys I have to eat some real humble pie. I examined the 2010 pictures more carefully and the 2010 Tarmac comes with the 09 Force parts. Guess they had to save some money.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

i just picked up mine today, i thought i would share some pics. Its a size 56, 15.5 lbs.

<a href="https://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/?action=view&current=t-mac1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/t-mac1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/?action=view&current=t-mac2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/t-mac2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/?action=view&current=t-mac3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/t-mac3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Silent Bob (Aug 13, 2009)

skyler said:


> i just picked up mine today, i thought i would share some pics. Its a size 56, 15.5 lbs.


Oh, real, real nice!!! Would you happen to be in socal?


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

cazual said:


> Here you go guys.


Are going to leave that sweet spoke protector on your real wheel?


coup


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

skyler said:


> i just picked up mine today, i thought i would share some pics. Its a size 56, 15.5 lbs.
> 
> <a href="https://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/?action=view&current=t-mac1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f251/skylermsu06/t-mac1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ...


Are going to leave that sweet spoke protector on your real wheel?

Sean


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Skyler, have you put any miles on it yet?


----------



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

The shop owner suggested that i leave the spoke protector on for a couple of weeks while everything breaks in. And no i haven't really gotten to ride it at all, i started school this week and it seems like every chance i get to ride it starts raining, so far i have 4 miles on it.


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

skyler said:


> The shop owner suggested that i leave the spoke protector on for a couple of weeks while everything breaks in. And no i haven't really gotten to ride it at all, i started school this week and it seems like every chance i get to ride it starts raining, so far i have 4 miles on it.


I was just busting your balls, kind of like leaving the plastic on the furniture. The bike is super cool and I probably won't get my SL3 till January.

Sean


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

I should be getting my 2010 Pro SL SRAM tomorrow... 

Got a set of Reynolds Strike wheels coming in the mail this week and my SRAM Red cassette just got here today 
I'll post pix and a complete review of the bike... im upgrading from a 2007 Tarmac Pro Dura-Ace/Ultegra Bike

btw skyler that dork disk needs to come off that back wheel right now, but sweet bike otherwise


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Skyler, beautiful bike. Have a blast!


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

cazual said:


> One more pic.


Cool KOM handlebar tape!:yesnod:


----------



## Plasticman (Jul 5, 2009)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> I should be getting my 2010 Pro SL SRAM tomorrow...
> 
> Got a set of Reynolds Strike wheels coming in the mail this week and my SRAM Red cassette just got here today
> I'll post pix and a complete review of the bike... im upgrading from a 2007 Tarmac Pro Dura-Ace/Ultegra Bike
> ...


Hope to see the pics soon! It's gonna look sick with the Strikes on! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Hope to see the pics soon! It's gonna look sick with the Strikes on! :thumbsup:


As promised

im hoping to get a chance to take it for a real ride later today, but the weather is looking bad

BTW the Brakes and FD are in fact 2010 SRAM Force


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

Gorgeous bikes. I just don't like those Mavic wheels on this frame, Reynolds looks so SWEET!

And I agree those dorky disks in the back need to come off immediately.


----------



## Redsoxx1918 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Folks. New to the forum. Was previously riding a 2003 Allez Comp with the Mario Cipollini Zebra stripes, and all. Had upgraded it with Ksyrium elite wheelset. Loved the bike, as it was very stiff! But, was getting the crap kicked out of me on long rides. Just got a great end of season deal on a 2009 Tarmac Expert and absolutely love it. The difference in ride quality of the carbon is incredible. The overall weight of my Tarmac doesn't seem any lighter than my aluminum allez with the ksyriums though. Had full Ultegra on my allez and had a great experience with it. I'm hoping for the same with the Tarmac but the Ultegra wheelset feels a little heavy and is definately heavier than the ksyriums. I'm trying to sell the old bike on ebay and was thinking of swapping the Ultegra wheelset and keeping my elites but the Ultegra set won't accept the 9 speed cassette from the allez. I guess I'll stick with the Ultegras for now as they do match the bike quite well. 

Everything I had read about the 2009 Tarmac Expert had it listed as the 8r frame. My bike, however, is marked 10r. I suppose it was some kind of mid season upgrade? I was unaware that they did that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Redsoxx1918 said:


> Hi Folks. New to the forum. Was previously riding a 2003 Allez Comp with the Mario Cipollini Zebra stripes, and all. Had upgraded it with Ksyrium elite wheelset. Loved the bike, as it was very stiff! But, was getting the crap kicked out of me on long rides. Just got a great end of season deal on a 2009 Tarmac Expert and absolutely love it. The difference in ride quality of the carbon is incredible. The overall weight of my Tarmac doesn't seem any lighter than my aluminum allez with the ksyriums though. Had full Ultegra on my allez and had a great experience with it. I'm hoping for the same with the Tarmac but the Ultegra wheelset feels a little heavy and is definately heavier than the ksyriums. I'm trying to sell the old bike on ebay and was thinking of swapping the Ultegra wheelset and keeping my elites but *the Ultegra set won't accept the 9 speed cassette* from the allez. I guess I'll stick with the Ultegras for now as they do match the bike quite well.
> 
> Everything I had read about the 2009 Tarmac Expert had it listed as the 8r frame. My bike, however, is marked 10r. I suppose it was some kind of mid season upgrade? I was unaware that they did that.


Something isn't right. The Ultegra's hub is 8/9/10 spd compatible, so the 9 spd cassette should work. You won't need the Mavic or 1 mm Shimano spacers, so if you're attempting to install the 9 spd cassette with them, that might be the problem.


----------



## Redsoxx1918 (Aug 23, 2009)

No. The set is the Ultegra WH-6600G. It's 10 speed compatible only, as is the Dura Ace. Before I bought my Mavic set, I found an awesome deal on a Dura Ace set. I was all set to buy and the mechanic was attempting to switch my cassette but it wouldn't fit. They even called Shimano and they said the new sets are 10 speed only. I was bummed. But, I bought the Mavics and was very happy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Redsoxx1918 said:


> No. The set is the Ultegra WH-6600G. It's 10 speed compatible only, as is the Dura Ace. Before I bought my Mavic set, I found an awesome deal on a Dura Ace set. I was all set to buy and the mechanic was attempting to switch my cassette but it wouldn't fit. *They even called Shimano and they said the new sets are 10 speed only*. I was bummed. But, I bought the Mavics and was very happy.


Yup, live and learn. I checked Shimano's tech documents and see that you're right. I knew the DA 7800's were 10 spd only, but not the Ultegra's. 

Not all new Shimano wheelsets are, though. From what I could tell, some (or maybe all) with the 'RS' designation are backward compatible.


----------



## cazual (Jul 30, 2009)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> As promised
> 
> im hoping to get a chance to take it for a real ride later today, but the weather is looking bad
> 
> BTW the Brakes and FD are in fact 2010 SRAM Force


Great looking bike BrooklynRoadie. I have to say I am miffed but it appears my bike has the 2009 Force Brakes and FD. I need to call my LBS and investigate.


----------

